# New Panasonic GH4 – shoots 4K video



## nicku (Feb 11, 2014)

The new Panasonic GH4 – shoots 4K video. More informations here:
http://www.cinema5d.com/news/?p=23279


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 11, 2014)

I already told them (http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19449.0), but they're ignoring it.


----------

